# BBC guy moved to HK



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey!
My name is Stephen age 31 years from England. I'm a British Born Chinese guy and I've been here for around 4 weeks now. Looking to meet other fellow BBC people who are in the same boat as I.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why no post on this thread.... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ho...ong-kong/160501-meeting-people-hong-kong.html


----------

